# What is your tip percentange recently ( averaging the last complete week? )



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

I was wondering how others do in tips?

And, for those who do not know how to make the calculation, click on your week earnings tab,
then divide tips by earnings and then multiply that number by 100, and that is what your tips are in terms of percentage of earnings.

Solve left to right; (T÷E)x100=P Where T is tips, E is earnings, and P is tip percentage. Do not include promo awards, other types of receipts.

Mine was 40.7% last week, which, by any waiter's standard, is pretty good, I'd say, though some of you do 50% and better.

I'm happy with it.

Oh, yeah, and BTW, I drive for GH.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I was wondering how others do in tips?
> 
> And, for those who do not know how to make the calculation, click on your week earnings tab,
> then divide tips by earnings and then multiply that number by 100, and that is what your tips are in terms of percentage of earnings.
> ...


There is another thread on this.
In general, and again, talking about GH, between 60%-70%


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

76%. I've only made money on DD this week.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I was wondering how others do in tips?
> 
> And, for those who do not know how to make the calculation, click on your week earnings tab,
> then divide tips by earnings and then multiply that number by 100, and that is what your tips are in terms of percentage of earnings.
> ...


You make it sound like rocket science. How about Tips / (Earnings + Tips)? or Tips/Total Earnings?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Rickos69 said:


> You make it sound like rocket science. How about Tips / (Earnings + Tips)? or Tips/Total Earnings?


Tips / (Earnings + Tips) ---this doesn't tell you what percentage of your earnings is tips, since you have included both on the right side.

Tips/Total Earnings --- this is the right way to do it, however, you left out multiplying by one hundred in order to get the percentage, otherwise you will wind up with a number smaller than one. 

So, if you do it as Tips/Earnings X 100, your doing what I said to do. All I did is express it as an algebraic equation. If you went to junior high -- Algebra is easy, just make sure you define your terms, which I did.

I'm sure rocket science goes way beyond junior high school math. (Junior High, reveals my age, I think they called middle school now? )


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> Tips / (Earnings + Tips) ---this doesn't tell you what percentage of your earnings is tips, since you have included both on the right side.
> 
> Tips/Total Earnings --- this is the right way to do it, however, you left out multiplying by one hundred in order to get the percentage, otherwise you will wind up with a number smaller than one.
> 
> ...


Earnings is Grubhub Earnings or Delivery Pay.
Are you saying that people on this board don't understand that 0.56 = 56% ?
Whatever. Not important anyway.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I dont track tips. Tips are just a part of my total income. (which I do track)


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I dont track tips. Tips are just a part of my total income. (which I do track)


As it should be. I don't care who is putting up the money either. As long as the order is worth it to me.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> As it should be. I don't care who is putting up the money either. As long as the order is worth it to me.


And if I find a $10 bill someone lost. Thats part of my income too


----------

